# Western PA 32 Acres & Home



## jenzden (Sep 28, 2003)

32+ acres in eastern Armstrong County, PA. 2 miles from Keystone Dam and 3 miles from the new high school. Two thirds of the property is wooded and hilly. Large area of several acres could be used as a grazing area for livestock. There is about 1000 ft. of road frontage with a small creek running that length. Also several springs for lots of fresh water. The timber is mostly young but could possibly be harvested in 5-10 years.

3 outbuildings:
1) a 5 yr. old Amish built building which is 20' X 40' complete with siding and a shingle roof. Could be used as a woodworkers shop or any craft work. Has 2 entrances and 5 windows. If you're ambitious it could be put on a foundation and be made into a small home. It would make a nice cottage. 

2) 8' X 8' chicken coop or shed. We used it as a chicken coop

3) 14' X 20' building in need of TLC which could be used as a shed or barn or even just for storage. There is no door on it though

Home: 
The home is an old 12' X 60' mobile home set on a poured concrete foundation which is much stronger than a block foundation. The foundation is larger than the mobile home size and was made to accommodate the extra room added on.
One of the extra rooms built on is a very large living room with a beautiful fireplace. The other built on room was never finished but could be made into another bedroom. In one of the large basement rooms is a large oil burning furnace with an old wood burner next to it which is set up to use the furnace duct work if you choose to. This room was also used as a game room and it includes a full size pool table. The water is well water which never had a problem going dry or even freezing. If you're not happy with the mobile home you can always remove it and build the home of your dreams in its place. (that was my dream)...

The property is also a sportsmans dream. Not only can you hunt the abundant deer and other wildlife on the property but you can hunt the neighboring farms of which some are 'red tag'. There are deer, pheasant, turkey, rabbit, fox etc. plenty to keep a hunter busy. And don't forget 2 miles to the dam for great bass and walleye fishing.

This property was my dream but unfortunately life throws you a curve and things change and you have to move on. I'm fortunate that I did get to spend several years living there though. I will post some photos soon as I can get them transferred from my other computer.

We are asking $120,000 or best offer...

If you are seriously interested please send me an email including your contact information.

Thank you for reading my ad. 









An autumn view of the house








A view of the 'shop' building








A view of a trail thru the woods








A view of a bordering farm field
And below a bear seen on the property


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

Not that it'll mean much, but if I had the $, I'd be running up there as fast as I could to buy your place..sigh..it sounds perfect!


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

that place sounds awesome! i wish my bud in pittsburgh could buy it.


----------



## legendaryliving (Nov 29, 2007)

It is beautiful! If you decide to owner finance - Please let me know!


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

sweet
good price for land in PA too.

you can take the bear with you though.
lol


----------



## jenzden (Sep 28, 2003)

bumping my thread... hope you don't mind


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

Sending PM.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

It's gorgeous! Are there stone quarries in the area? My DH builds pallets for a living and would need work. I'd love to live there.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

That would be a dream


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

Armstrong Co. ROCKS!!


----------



## jenzden (Sep 28, 2003)

Ninn,
I don't know of any stone quarries around there... more coal mines and gas wells...


----------



## TrapperJimsWife (Jan 29, 2008)

how severe do the winters get there? do you roughly know the square footage of the home?? thanks


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

TJW, I live about an hour south of Armstrong County, and right now it's 58 degrees here! 

This is my 1st winter here after 20+ in northern Michigan. I am downright GIDDY!


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

I live in Armstrong Co. The winters used to be more severe. Lots of snow, lots of cold.

But over the years it's gotten milder. The coldest weather was just the last 2 weeks. There was no snow on the ground, so it seemed very cold. Temps never got about 20-25. Snow has been minimal so far.

But we're under a flood warning today!


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm signing the sales agreement tomorrow morning!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

parrotman said:


> I'm signing the sales agreement tomorrow morning!


 Really? CONGRATULATIONS! That's a nice place. Hope you'll be very happy in your new home.


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

I've looked at the property on rainy days, snowy days, icy days and windy days. 

I can only imangine how nice it will be when the sun is shining.

Looking forward to a new life. Lived in the city all of my life and decided it was time for a change.


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

parrotman:

Lucky you. It looks like a great place and it's nice you were able to see it under a variety of conditions.

The best is yet to come.........

Janis


----------



## jenzden (Sep 28, 2003)

Hey there to everyone who's been watching my thread.. I apologize for not updating lately as I have many things going on.

Yes, as you can see someone has entered into an agreement of sale.. now comes the waiting period as you know.

Michael, you seem excited to get moved in! That's great! Before we bought the place we did the same thing. Came up and sat in the car and just observed... I think the near absolute quiet at night was the best part. With a bit of TLC the property is gorgeous in the sunlight and especially in the warmer 3 seasons. Wait til you see the deer and turkeys and other wildlife. I loved it there. P.S. Please don't hesitate to message me about anything at all relating to the house and property...Leo might not have all the answers LOL 

Jen


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks Jen! 

I am looking forward to calling the place home. Hopefully everything will go smoothly and it won't be long.

Can't wait to see and enjoy the wildlife and hopefully my animals will adjust well to their new surroundings.


----------

